

Meet 'Milo': Microsoft's creepy virtual human - cwan
http://www.techflash.com/seattle/2010/07/meet_milo_microsofts_virtual_human.html

======
dkersten
I dunno, Microsoft and Peter Molyneux have a reputation for hyping things up a
lot and then not delivering (either outright or by delivering something that
simply doesn't live up to the hype). I'll believe it when I can experience it
for myself. Until then I call shenanigans.

